# Thinking of switching to freebsd but unsure about hardware (Asus K50IN).



## Romanrp (Jan 31, 2010)

I am planning on switching to FreeBSD but I am not sure about hardware since my I run into a lot of problems with the PC-BSD installation. I am asking now before it is not too late after I erase my current OS (which is Arch Linux)

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)
00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b3)
00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)
00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1)
00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)
00:0b.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 AHCI Controller (rev b1)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce G102M] (rev b1)
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

```
processor       : 0                                                                                                        
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel                                                                                             
cpu family      : 6                                                                                                        
model           : 23                                                                                                       
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6500  @ 2.10GHz                                                          
stepping        : 10                                                                                                       
cpu MHz         : 2099.946                                                                                                 
cache size      : 2048 KB                                                                                                  
physical id     : 0                                                                                                        
siblings        : 2                                                                                                        
core id         : 0                                                                                                        
cpu cores       : 2                                                                                                        
apicid          : 0                                                                                                        
initial apicid  : 0                                                                                                        
fpu             : yes                                                                                                      
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 13
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe 
syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave 
lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4201.88
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 23
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6500  @ 2.10GHz
stepping        : 10
cpu MHz         : 2099.946
cache size      : 2048 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
apicid          : 1
initial apicid  : 1
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 13
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe 
syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave 
lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4201.96
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```

On the laptop compatibility list it said 
"APM:	Partially working"
I don't use a battery on my laptop,i use a power cord and don't use any power saving features so will I be alright?
My laptop model is Asus K50IN.
It also says that wifi won't work
and that there will be problems with my graphics card so I will need to use nouveau drivers.
http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=12896


----------



## thuglife (Jan 31, 2010)

http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view=revision&revision=203159

Ports have v195.22 of the nvidia binary drivers, initial support for your card was back in v190.42.

You can you use powerd for power saving, it works wonderfully.


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 1, 2010)

What's a good solution for the wireless? I heard that Atheros cars aren't very well supported.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 1, 2010)

@Romanrp

MCP79: well suported
GeForce G102M: will work with 3D accelration with nVidia binary drivers (nvidia.com)
RTL8111/8168B: is supported
Atheros AR9285: You will need this patch: http://people.freebsd.org/~rpaulo/ar9285_stable_8.diff

UVC Webcam / CNF7129: I never used any webcam on FreeBSD so I cannot speak here.
Intel T6500: Will scale with powerd(8)

About your battery, just type: *acpiconf -i 0*


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 1, 2010)

The patch will probably be committed after a few weeks. It just needs some more testing.


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 1, 2010)

acpiconf -i 0 doesn't seem to work (right now I am still using Linux)
I guess I will wait until the patch has been applied. Is there a way for me to know what the patch has been applied?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 1, 2010)

Romanrp said:
			
		

> acpiconf -i 0 doesn't seem to work (right now I am still using Linux)


Above command is available on FreeBSD ...


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 1, 2010)

It doesn't seem to work on linux


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 1, 2010)

Edit: right now I am downloading the FreeBSD 8 amd64 bit iso,wish me luck


----------

